# دليل الكتب العربية في مجال الطاقة المتجددة



## عابر الحياة (14 نوفمبر 2011)

أولاً
تم إعداد دليل لبعض الكتب العربية في مجال الطاقة المتجددة
هو حالياً يتكون من 32 كتاب وإن شاء الله لا يكون قد فاتني شيء
ومن يعرف كتاب ليس في القائمة فأرجوا إطلاعي عليه مشكوراً
طبعاً الكتب المجانية تم وضع نسخ لها وأما الكتب محفوظة الحقوق فلا أستطيع وضع نسخة لها
وإنما تم توفير رابط الكتب في مكتبة النيل والفرات أو المكتبات الرقمية
رابط الدليل


ثانياً
أيها الأخوة الكرام، يا من تخصصتم في علم الطاقة المتجددة
لابد أولاً من أن أشكركم على اهتمامكم بهذا المجال وتخصصكم به مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق في الدنيا والآخرة
أيها الأخوة الكرام
أرحب بأي نصيحة أو مقالة أو أي جهد في الموقع المذكور وأهلاً وسهلاً

تحياتي للجميع وشكراً جزيلاً​


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على دليل الكتب

و لكن الكتب غير مجانيه


----------



## عابر الحياة (23 نوفمبر 2011)

*حياك الله أخي محمد
توجد 5 كتب مجانية ولكنها قديمة بالطبع
وبالنسبة لبقية الكتب فمن الخطأ توفيرها مجاناً، لأنها محفوظة الحقوق، وقد تعب عليها مؤلفون ومترجمون وناشرون،
وإذا لم يكن هناك سوق جيدة لهذه الكتب فلن يؤلف المزيد في المستقبل*.
تحياتي لك وللأخوة الكرام في هذا المنتدى
​


----------



## فيصل بمب (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي الكتب قيمة ومهمة جدا وتستحق اضعاف ما يبذل من اجلها


----------



## مهند المهداوي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*رابط للكتب*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
في ادناه رابط لتنزيل اي كتاب مجاني على الانترنت ارجو ان يكون مفيدا​ 
allinurl: +(rar|chm|zip|pdf|tgz) book
يتم وضع اسم الكتاب بدلا من 
book
وان شاء الله تجدون النسخ المجانية المفيدة لكم 
مع تحياتي​


----------



## barkatk86 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

* مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*


----------

